# Asus P5n-e SLI Sound Problem



## puuhbaer (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute

Folgendes Problem:
Ich besitze das Asus P5N-E SLI, welches einwandfrei funktionieren sollte, da es nagel neu ist. Hab alles eingebaut und wollte dann Windoof neu drauf machen. Hat alles geklappt. Nforce Treiber für Chipset, Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 7800gtx sli...Alles super =)
Dann kam es zum Sound. War mir nicht sicher, also auf der Asus Seite nachgeschaut:



> Version:       V5.10.0.5324
> OS:             Win2K / WinXP / Win2003 / WinXP 64bit / Win2003 64bit
> Description:  Audio_W32&64_V51005324.zip
> Realtek:     ALC883 Audio Driver WHQL V5.10.0.5324 for Windows 2K/XP/2003 & 64bit XP/2003.



Okay hab ich mir gedacht und es sofort runtergeladen. Installiert, Sound ging auch aber dann ausversehen neustart --> Bluescreen. Kann ihn leider nicht lesen, aber es muss was mit dem Soundtreiber zutunhaben. Ich hab es 4 oder 5 mal getestet. Immer wieder windoof neuinstalliert^^

Was kann ich jetzt noch machen?


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2008)

Wichtig : Benutze die Nvidia-Treiber, die auf der CD sind oder die von der Nvidia-Seite empfohlen werden - keinen aktuellen Nvidia-Chipsatztreiber ! Dann such Dir auf der Realtek-Seite den Realtek High Definition Audio Treiber für den ALC883-Chip ( ich habe 5.10.0.5582 drauf ).

mfg chmee


----------



## puuhbaer (8. Juni 2008)

Ja das Problem ist ja, dass ich die CD nicht mehr finde.
Ich hab folgende Treiber benutzt:

8.43_nforce_650i_winxp32_international
175.16_geforce_winxp_32bit_international_whql

Ja mit dem Soundtreiber warte ich jetzt nochmal ab..


----------

